# Panting (all the time)



## Kim

We adopted a 6 month old standard poodle a week and a half ago. He's great... but he pants all the time.

His mouth is almost always open and half the time his tongue is lolling out the side of his mouth. He also tends to be seeking out the "cool" places to lay -- like the tile floor, instead of the more comfortable spots.
-- He doesn't have a ton of hair.
-- The outdoor temperature has been moderate.
-- He always has access to water. He drinks often, but usually only a little at a time. (Unlike my Lab, who drinks less often but drains the bowl when she does.) 
-- He and my Lab love to play/wrestle, so he *might* be getting more exercise than he's used to. I am not sure how much exercise he got in his former home. However, he pants after playing and pants when he's just hanging out. 

I took him to the vet last week (two days after we got him), just for an initial evaluation. The vet had no concerns about his health. I didn't *specifically* mention the panting at that time because I thought it was a combination of stress/excitement/settling in. The vet used the stethescope to listen to his heart/lungs, so I *assume* he would have heard something if there was a major problem. However, he seems much more comfortable and settled in now, but he's still panting.

Is panting/not panting an individual-to-the-dog sort of thing? I guess I'm a little worried because we previously lost a dog to cancer and he started panting when the tumors started affecting his breathing. Leo seems fine, other than the panting. He is super-sweet, tail is always up and wagging, loves to play, prances when we go for walks, etc. I don't want to overreact, but I don't want to miss something either. And I just don't feel like I know him well enough to know if this is just normal for him.

Any thoughts?

All of the pictures look like this: I'm starting to consider calling him "Leo the Tongue," because the tongue is all you can see!


----------



## BorderKelpie

I had some dogs that did that, too. I was concerned until I talked to the breeder and she told me that was normal for the bloodline. They all lived to ripe old ages,too.

He's only been there a week and a half, it could take several weeks to a month (maybe longer) for him to feel at home and comfortable. As long as he's not running a fever or coughing, he should be ok. 

Just for grins and giggles, how's his HW preventative? Maybe, just to make you feel better, you may ask his vet about it. If he (the vet) wasn't aware of a concern, he may not have really looked into it. Many dogs pant at the vet's office due to nerves, we tend to overlook it unless someone mentions a problem with it. 
Another random thought, when he moved in with you, did he change altitude? Maybe he needs to adapt to a change in oxygen levels. (I'm remembering visiting the mountains in CO from TX and getting short winded for a while).

Oh, and congrats on the new family member!


----------



## stealthq

First, just want to say that my puppy did a lot of panting even in the 80s and also seeks out the colder places in the house, and I keep my house pretty cold. I run hot, too 

Just FYI, and not because I think your puppy has a problem, but heart issues are often not detectable without at least an x-ray and sometimes not without a sonogram. There are very few vets capable of detecting subtle changes in heartbeat.


----------



## TrinaBoo

Maybe you could call the vet clinic and mention it. Is he losing his teeth or is he done? When Abby was teething, for a couple weeks all she wanted to do was pant and most of the time in my face!


----------



## tortoise

Panting indicates STRESS. You've only had him a little while and moving is just as hard on a dog as it is on people!

Give him at least a month to adjust.


----------



## Jdcollins

I agree with everyone and just want to add one thing... Dont know where u live (im in florida) but my Lola is a black standard and she has such thick close knit hair that even when it doesn't look terribly long it is very hot.... She is very intolerant of heat and I found this out in a scary way when she was a little less than a year old.... I took them (her an my apricot rusty) onto the golf course behind my yard in the evening to run and throw the ball... It was warm but the sun was going down... In less than 10 min she started wobbling and fumbling as she walked... Scared the bajeeeeezuz outta me... I immediately scooped her up and ran to my pool and but her in up to her neck... The heat was radiating like crazy off her body.... Then I took her inside wet and put her under the ceiling fan while I offered ice for her to lick... Was checked by a vet after and she is fine but I'm very careful with her now.... She has no off button.... She will play hard even when it's crazy hot out and won't stop and come inside when she's too hot so I have to regulate that myself.... Rusty is the exact opposite.... They can be out together to potty same amnt of time... Same haircut... He comes in fresh as a daisy and she's panting and radiating heat..... Just a thought to consider is all...


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Kim

Thanks for the replies everyone. Leo is going in to be neutered tomorrow, so I think I will mention it to the vet, but I am trying not to stress. He seems happy/healthy in every other way, so maybe he's just settling in.

To answer questions:
1) The rescue we got him from said he is on HW preventative and said that the dates were in the paperwork we were given. However, neither the vet nor I could find it in the paperwork. The vet said that he didn't want to double-dose him, so I'm not supposed to give him his HW stuff until one month after we got him. (I am really surprised the vet didn't want to do a blood test. Our normal vet is out on medical leave. I'd never seen this guy before.) 
2) He didn't change altitude when he came here -- the rescue was about 45 minutes away from here and we're in Ohio where it's pretty flat (and not very hot at this time of the year. It's been really nice fall weather here -- mid 60s.) 
3) His coat is pretty thick and curly, so maybe he gets hotter than he "should" considering the temperature. I will keep an eye on it, but think tortoise is probably right about it being stress related to the move/new home. 

I will mention it to the vet -- and keep an eye on it. If it doesn't go away in a month or so, I will call the vet again to investigate other causes.

Thanks for all the input and help!


----------



## tortoise

Kim said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. Leo is going in to be neutered tomorrow, so I think I will mention it to the vet, but I am trying not to stress. He seems happy/healthy in every other way, so maybe he's just settling in.
> 
> To answer questions:
> 1) The rescue we got him from said he is on HW preventative and said that the dates were in the paperwork we were given. However, neither the vet nor I could find it in the paperwork. The vet said that he didn't want to double-dose him, so I'm not supposed to give him his HW stuff until one month after we got him. (I am really surprised the vet didn't want to do a blood test. Our normal vet is out on medical leave. I'd never seen this guy before.)
> 2) He didn't change altitude when he came here -- the rescue was about 45 minutes away from here and we're in Ohio where it's pretty flat (and not very hot at this time of the year. It's been really nice fall weather here -- mid 60s.)
> 3) His coat is pretty thick and curly, so maybe he gets hotter than he "should" considering the temperature. I will keep an eye on it, but think tortoise is probably right about it being stress related to the move/new home.
> 
> I will mention it to the vet -- and keep an eye on it. If it doesn't go away in a month or so, I will call the vet again to investigate other causes.
> 
> Thanks for all the input and help!


Your vet didn't blood test because it takes 6 months from exposure to be detectable on blood test. Have him tested 6 months from the first dose you give him.


----------



## tortoise

I have a client with a standard poodle who alwasy talks about his dog being hot and needing a fan, keeping the house cool, on and on. Finaly to prove my point, I shaved her entire body with a 40 blade. She acted just the same even when she was bald.

If you think the coat is a problem, keep it fluffed up. Matted/tangled/curled hair will retain heat more than hair that is dried and brushed straight.


----------



## Denisem0707

Jdcollins said:


> I agree with everyone and just want to add one thing... Dont know where u live (im in florida) but my Lola is a black standard and she has such thick close knit hair that even when it doesn't look terribly long it is very hot.... She is very intolerant of heat and I found this out in a scary way when she was a little less than a year old.... I took them (her an my apricot rusty) onto the golf course behind my yard in the evening to run and throw the ball... It was warm but the sun was going down... In less than 10 min she started wobbling and fumbling as she walked... Scared the bajeeeeezuz outta me... I immediately scooped her up and ran to my pool and but her in up to her neck... The heat was radiating like crazy off her body.... Then I took her inside wet and put her under the ceiling fan while I offered ice for her to lick... Was checked by a vet after and she is fine but I'm very careful with her now.... She has no off button.... She will play hard even when it's crazy hot out and won't stop and come inside when she's too hot so I have to regulate that myself.... Rusty is the exact opposite.... They can be out together to potty same amnt of time... Same haircut... He comes in fresh as a daisy and she's panting and radiating heat..... Just a thought to consider is all...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Thank you for your input. I have the exact same situation. One, Geoffrey (3 yo), hardly ever pants, but the other, Edith (1 yo), starts panting after the least little exertion. Edith has a very dense coat, and Geoffrey's is more what I expect with a poodle. Like you, they have the same cut, so I'm going to take your suggestion and monitor Edith more closely. I live in central California, and our summers are quite hot.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Denisem0707 said:


> Thank you for your input. I have the exact same situation. One, Geoffrey (3 yo), hardly ever pants, but the other, Edith (1 yo), starts panting after the least little exertion. Edith has a very dense coat, and Geoffrey's is more what I expect with a poodle. Like you, they have the same cut, so I'm going to take your suggestion and monitor Edith more closely. I live in central California, and our summers are quite hot.


Welcome to Poodle Forum!

I would pay close attention to Edith's heart. Gracie went from a murmur to heart failure in the span of just a few months, and the only obvious indicator was panting and an intolerance to exercise. Of course, she was much older than Edith. But that's all the more reason to be proactive. Edith is too young to be feeling this way.


----------



## Dechi

Just in case you didn’t know, 6 months is really young for neutering. Studies show early neuter is not the best avenue and recommends waiting until the dog has finished growing, around 15-18 months. Some even wait 2 years.

Male dogs benefit from testosterone until fully grown. Also, by neutering early, you will get a taller, thinner dog, with less muscle. 

That’s just one article, there are so many on this subject : AKC Canine Health Foundation


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dechi said:


> Just in case you didn’t know, 6 months is really young for neutering. Studies show early neuter is not the best avenue and recommends waiting until the dog has finished growing, around 15-18 months. Some even wait 2 years.
> 
> Male dogs benefit from testosterone until fully grown. Also, by neutering early, you will get a taller, thinner dog, with less muscle.
> 
> That’s just one article, there are so many on this subject : AKC Canine Health Foundation


This is a super old thread that was resurrected by a new member.  Looks like ol' Leo was probably neutered way back in 2012.


----------



## Dechi

PeggyTheParti said:


> This is a super old thread that was resurrected by a new member.  Looks like ol' Leo was probably neutered way back in 2012.


Ha Ha Ha ! I forgot this is happening now on this forum...


----------



## Rose n Poos

Too true but I think especially since this is now happening more often, it seems like a good thing to take the opportunity to get the more current knowledge and practices noted for the next person who lands.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I remember resurrecting a few when I first joined. I did that because I've seen members of other forums get annoyed if you start a thread for a topic that's been covered before.

But conversations here are often quite specific, so I've learned it generally makes more sense to start a new one.


----------



## kontiki

And I would add if you have only had a dog a short time I would totally wait until it is totally adjusted to living in a new place with a new family before doing any operations that are not an emergency.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

kontiki said:


> And I would add if you have only had a dog a short time I would totally wait until it is totally adjusted to living in a new place with a new family before doing any operations that are not an emergency.


Old thread  The original post was from 2012.


----------



## kontiki

Once these old threads have been brought forward they become educational for others than the original poster !


----------



## PeggyTheParti

That's very true.


----------

